
Hitler Youths – the rise of teenage far right terrorists [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.hopenothate.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/HnH_Hitler-Youths-report_2020-09-v2.pdf
======
gnusty_gnurc
I don't know if I know any far-right people, but going through college I've
lost count of the number of kids who'd casually joke about guillotines and
mean it.

~~~
Kednicma
Like, how did they mean it? Did they build guillotines? Did they kidnap
members of the ruling class and subject them to public sham-trials before
executing them?

It's important to examine this claim carefully, when compared with the
existence of for-profit prisons, prison labor, concentration camps; also when
compared with gun-toting culture, like concealed carrying, brandishing, gun
salutes, standing one's ground, shooting to kill, bringing guns to school...

To be blasé and use your phrasing, going through high school, I happenh to
know _exactly_ [0] how many kids were lost because of gun and prison culture.
Meanwhile I've yet to see kids using guillotines for anything beyond novelty-
slicing melons.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thurston_High_School_shooting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thurston_High_School_shooting)

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
If you use “guillotines” talk as an indicator of ideological fervor that
culminates in something like CHOP where kids are getting murdered under the
guise of social justice revolution, idk yea there’s extremism there.

------
s9w
"hope not hate" is funded by George Soros.

~~~
aoeusnth1
And?

